# My Oberon/Amazon hybrid **warning naked Kindle inside**



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Please excuse the naked Kindle......I'm being so wishy-washy on what skin to order.

I bought an Oberon K2 cover w/velcro from Leslie and she was kind enough to throw in an Amazon cover also. The Oberon is sooooo beautiful but I couldn't bring myself to put velcro on the back of my Kindle.

I saw the fabulous LunarEarthMama had taken her Amazon cover apart so I thought I would give it a try. Just as she said...it's all glue, just work slowly and firmly. It very center was a little nerve wracking becase it doesn't have the reinforcement of the plastic-y stuff on the back.

So you're left w/an "Amazon insert" It's a perfect fit into the side pockets of the Oberon. By perfect, I mean snug. I had to flip the Oberon inside out and scooch the Amazon insert in little by littl.

When I was finished the Amazon hinge was in the middle....which doesn't work for closing the cover. The hinges need to scoot a little to the right but the Oberon panel won't let it. So I made little slices right at the hinges and slid the leather underneath. But that didn't work....because it's too fat. So I had to actually cut the leather a bit. (I think I cried a little at this part ) In the 3rd pic I've slid some white paper under the hinges so you can see the cuts. IRL you can't see this part because it's black on black and because it's under the Kindle. I could/should have done a better job but I was getting a bit frustrated.

My 1st plan was to slid this insert in and out of different covers. But this isn't going to happen. The fit is too tight and I left the glue residue on the back of the Amazon insert so it's very snug.

I didn't use any tape or anything....the hold is just as tight as the original Amazon cover. I don't own an Oberon journal so I'm not sure how loosey/goosey the insert would be w/that. The Amazon insert has some sturdiness to it so I took out the Oberon stiffners that are usually in in the sides.

Obviously this makes the Oberon overly expensive. I was just trying to work w/the covers I already had to meet my needs.

Hope this helps someone w/their project,

Deb


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

that looks really nice


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I have got to stop looking at the purple ROH Oberon covers. I adore purple, I adore gadgets, but I want money for Kindle books! 

Very nice job on the cover mod, cincinnatideb!


----------



## Damætas (Mar 25, 2009)

That worked really well!  Thanks for sharing.  I think the Starry Night skin would look good.


----------



## LunarEarthMama (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, that turned out lovely!   I like those Oberon covers, just don't like putting my kindle in bondage or velcro. This here is the perfect combination.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.  I also plan to take the Amazon cover apart but I will be working with an Oberon journal.  Both the Oberon journal and the Oberon K2 cover are set to be delivered tomorrow.  I wanted to make sure I have a usable cover since I only have the Amazon cover which I plan to take apart, so I ordered the red RG with corners.  If all go well then I'll have 2 great covers because I love the hinge system on the Amazon cover and love the artistic beauty of the Oberon covers, so if it works out, I will be thrill!  I can't stand UPS ground; they're taking a long time to deliver; Oberon shipped them since Thursday!  Anyway, I'll take lots of pictures of the project.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, Deb, obviously  I sold my covers to the right creative person who make good use of them! Fabulous figuring out...it looks great. Thanks so much for the update!

L


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Lilly said:


> Thanks for sharing. I also plan to take the Amazon cover apart but I will be working with an Oberon journal. Both the Oberon journal and the Oberon K2 cover are set to be delivered tomorrow. I wanted to make sure I have a usable cover since I only have the Amazon cover which I plan to take apart, so I ordered the red RG with corners. If all go well then I'll have 2 great covers because I love the hinge system on the Amazon cover and love the artistic beauty of the Oberon covers, so if it works out, I will be thrill! I can't stand UPS ground; they're taking a long time to deliver; Oberon shipped them since Thursday! Anyway, I'll take lots of pictures of the project.


Wahoo you! You'll have to tell us all about the journal fitting. I'm very curious. I feel the same as you........I really like the Amazon hinges....but the cover needs a little somethin somethin.


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Well, Deb, obviously I sold my covers to the right creative person who make good use of them! Fabulous figuring out...it looks great. Thanks so much for the update!
> 
> L


Leslie,

Necessity is the mother of invention. I just couldn't stand to resell that cover to someone else. I think the whole time I was working I kept moaning...."mine, mine, mine, mine......."


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

The cover looks great, good job; looks solid. I have a feeling you'll be having a lot of friends asking to have their own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow your ROH looks almost black! I can't believe you cut your Oberon! Looks good though!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------

